# Daughter's cookin....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

... my photography. Her effort far exceeded mine. Crab Rangoon, Shrimp Egg Roll and Beef Lo Mein, pretty much from scratch.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. That looks awesome. Your a lucky dad.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ohhh man....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Presentation, Now lets EAT!!!......................


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD, did she wreck your TRUCK? :thumbsup:


----------

